# Christmas Movies?



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 20, 2007)

Christmas is only 5 days away!! i've been watching christmas movies on ABC Family non stop to try to get more in the spirit...The Grinch comes on tonight, one of my favs!

what are everyones elses favorite xmas movies??


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Dec 20, 2007)

*Oooohh...I LOVE The Grinch....("I wouldn't touch you with a thirtyfiveandahalffootpoooool!!!!")!

I also love:

White Christmas
A Christmas Carol (1938 version is the best)
A Christmas Story ("You'll shoot yer eye out, kid!")
It's A Wonderful Life*


----------



## xbrookecorex (Dec 20, 2007)

-FROSTY is my number one 'get me in the christmas mood' movie. I can quote that like it's my job. 
-Garfield Christmas is a funny/sarcastic little-known movie that I have taped on a VHS from like the 80's, you can actually watch it on youtube. 
-Anddd this year I realized I like ELF. I don't think it's funny (I personally hate Will Farrell) but the end is soooo cute and I like how it's about believing in santa and having Christmas spirit


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 21, 2007)

I like the grinch and a christmas story the most.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Dec 21, 2007)

I know i freakin love the grinch, i watched it last night and i feel so much more in the christmas spirit. when i was watching i saw that ABC family is also showing some of the Rankin Bass classics...remember those? They're really old school but really good..they're animated and all the characters are wooden kinda..do yall know what im talking about?


----------



## Divinity (Dec 21, 2007)

The Grinch and a Charlie Brown Christmas are my favorite animated Christmas specials; and It's a Wonderful Life and Miracle on 34th Street are my favorite 'real life' Christmas specials!!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Dec 21, 2007)

I like A Christmas Story, Charlie Brown's Christmas, and Miracle on 34th Street.


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 22, 2007)

A Christmas Story, Nightmare Before Christmas, and A Christmas Carol (various versions).


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 22, 2007)

I love the Grinch Who Stole Christmas too. I also love The Nightmare Before Christmas and of course A Christmas Story.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 22, 2007)

Home Alone!!! And A Charlie Brown Christmas!!


----------



## frocher (Dec 22, 2007)

A Christmas Story and The Grinch That Stole Christmas.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 22, 2007)

I like the Grinch, but it never feels like Christmas until I watch Home Alone!


----------



## XShear (Dec 22, 2007)

I can't believe no one has said "Scrooged"! I find that no matter how many times I watch it, I still laugh my arse off. And, I second Hilly on "Home Alone".


----------



## Addicted2Beauty (Dec 23, 2007)

My favorites are Elf, A Christmas Story, and National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation

My favorite when I was younger was The Christmas Toy (it was a Jim Henson production).  It was kinda like Toy story but made years earlier.


----------

